# Festool OF1400



## Jessica Randall (Sep 27, 2016)

Is the Festool OF1400 router compatible with the Milescraft base plate?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Jessica. Not many of us have that router so I don't know if anyone who does also has a Milescraft for it. The one picture I could find of the Festool's base appears that the base plate screws are equally spaced apart so I would think that that the Milescraft should fit it. If you were planning to buy online you could measure the spacing between the screws and distance from center and ask a supplier if matches.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.
email or call here Milescraft Customer Service.
[email protected] or 224-227-6930


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

If you run out of options, I make a 7" collar accepting plate for the 1400.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Jessica Randall said:


> Is the Festool OF1400 router compatible with the Milescraft base plate?


Hi Jessica, I have the 1400, and my question would be what are you doing that you need to add a different base plate? It is a nice router but not very well suited for after market products. 
Bob


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jessica,
I have an EF1400 and it is accepted on the Milescraft offset base but only with two elongated holes. I've found that mounting to be secure enough and have used that base/router combination to be acceptable in table edge routing ( or any large piece edgeformed with a hand held router) with medium size router bits. For larger, say 1 1/2" thumbnail bits, I use an Elu 3338 which has a much larger body base opening than the EF 1400 but the Milescraft opening is too small for that sized bit. Bits at or larger than 1 1/2" are much safer used in a router table with a substantially more powerful router. If you have to edge a very large piece with a large diameter bit you'll need a bigger router and an offset base you make yourself or purchase from a supplier like Quillman (Pat Warner).
Hope this helps,
Regis


----------

